# Buttermilk Biscuits



## abigail4476 (Feb 15, 2007)

3 c. self-rising flour, sifted
1 1/2 sticks cold butter
3/4 - 1 c. buttermilk
flour
melted butter

Preheat oven to 400.  In a large mixing bowl, cut butter into flour with a fork or pastry cutter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.  Gradually add buttermilk _just _until a sticky dough is formed.  

With floured hands, turn dough out onto a floured surface and pat to 1 " thickness.  Cut out biscuits with a floured glass or plastic cup and place on a _lightly_ greased baking sheet.  

Bake for 15 minutes.  Brush with melted butter and serve!  


*Tips for great Biscuits - *

* NEVER mix with a mixer or beater
* Handle biscuits gently; pat out with floured hands instead of rolling out with a rolling pin
*Bake in a *hot* oven
*Cut butter into pats before adding to flour to make it easier to cut in
*Serve pipin' hot with sausage gravy or honey or molasses or all three!!!!


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

That sounds real good we will have to try them. My wife tells me behind every good man is a good woman, so when do we get your rib rub reciepe.And maybe bbq sauce too. Just asking.


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jeff's (rib rub and sauce) is so good, I've never tried to make anything different....


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

I will have to say Amen on that one Boss Lady.


----------

